# Cosman's hidden hinges?



## Fret440 (Mar 27, 2014)

Is anyone doing hinges like this? (Go to the :50sec mark, only lasts a few seconds.) Or are you doing something similar? Would you do a tutorial?

Jacob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2014)

I have made wooden hinges but always ones to glue to the box. I never made any like that - very cool.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Fret440 (Mar 27, 2014)

There's another video where he describes some sort of jig and drilling system that he has for sale. Says it's the only way. I don't know much, but I know that there is usually more than one way, so this thread. (That and I'm usually pretty cheap too.)

Jacob


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 27, 2014)

It looked like to me the back of the box was part of the hinge and the top was the other part. Very cool idea. Sleek looking.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2014)

I am skeptical of 'the only way' also. Based on what I saw (just watched the 7 seconds of vid starting at :50 as you suggested) it doesn't look that hard to do. When I first read about making wooden hinges in a woodworking magazine the author talked about how hard they were but I found just the opposite. My very first set looked good. I know I am rusty now but how much more rusty was I doing my first set? 

There's always more than one way to skin a wombat.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Mar 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> There's always more than one way to skin a wombat.







This is probably more shaved than skinned, but here's one way.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2014)

kweinert said:


> View attachment 46600
> 
> This is probably more shaved than skinned, but here's one way.




Nasty looking little sucker- kinda reminds me of my BIL..........

If you google wooden hinges there sure is quite a variety. His is the only way??? probably not. Nice hinge though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2014)

Yea, very nice hinge idea, I would like to see a tut on that, some one figure it out and post it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 28, 2014)

Take a look over at Lumberjocks: http://lumberjocks.com/stefang/blog/13300 - He didnt finish the tutorial but how he made the actual hinge is there.

From the one thing he said I'm guessing that he used a small box core router bit to create a groove in the back and lid for the hinge to fit in.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Ken, the guy says Cosman wrote an article in FWW circa 1998 explaining the process. Wish I knew which issue, would save me some time. They have all the issues at work, all the way back to no. 1. Guess I will have to thumb through the 1998 issues and see if I can find it....


----------



## brown down (Apr 5, 2014)

I bought a woodriver hand plane a few months back and got all of these episodes for free. if you have access to a lathe you can drill the dowel out for the pin they just need to be on center. his If I remember right, attached to a drill!. they just need to be dead on center otherwise the dowel joints will be visible!
I learned so much just off that one month subscription! just not worth $400 a year


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 7, 2014)

I've got 1998 - 2010 on disk. Just searched it and didn't find anything by Rob Cosman on hinges.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for checking it out Scott, I hadn't got to it yet, probably never would have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyzach (Sep 10, 2015)

I bought Rob's DVD and tool combo to make these. The tool is well built, but not essential. In the video, Rob shows how to make a jig for your drill press. I plan on going that route for hinges larger than .25" in diameter.


----------

